# Swampland at Houston Fishing Show



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

We'll be exhibiting at the show for our fifth year. We have lots of discontinued blanks such as Batson, Sarge Custom Blanks, MHX and Phenix. Everything will be on sale. Brands that we'll have I stock include Flex Coat, Batson, MHX, Threadmaster, U40 and CRB. 

Anyone interested in getting started in Rodbuilding we'll have wrapping kits, hand wrappers, rod dryers, tools , thread, finish and glue. Everything you need to get started. Just stop by and ask questions and I'll be happy to answer any questions anyone may have. 

I hope to see everyone there.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope I get a chance to stop by and see you...


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

I will see you there.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I just loaded up a bunch of Batson Immortal and Eternity Blanks at close out prices. 
MHX 1st generation high modulus blanks are all marked 35.00. Only have about 15 or do left. I also have some Sarge blanks going for half price. All thread will be on sale also.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Im ready!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I will see you again there. Wouldn't miss it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*fishing show*

i will will be working the show as well and will stop by and say hi


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

See you there Lance


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing all my buddies next week.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

See you there Saturday.
Are you bringing any of the fishhawk
Variegated threads this year?


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the deals Lance, Nice seeing you again!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Good to see you again Lance. Thanks for the deals. Be careful later this week when you head back home.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll see you this eve Lance. Can't wait!


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I stop by and met Lance for the first time great guy and also got a good blank and other stuff to start my next rod. Great deals you need to check this guy out if you haven't yet


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

X2


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Good to meet you face to face yesterday Lance. After many conversations over the phone with lots of advice for me, felt like I already knew you.

Didn't buy to much yesterday, but I'm sure you will hear from me again soon.


----------

